# Brompton Voluntary Recall Notice



## Dogtrousers (27 Sep 2017)

I received this email today ...

Edit. I ran the check and my bike is affected. I'll keep you posted how it goes.

*Voluntary Recall Notice
FAG Bottom Bracket cartridge BB66 (April 2014 – May 2017)*
_

_

_

_
_
Through our warranty and quality assurance process we have become aware of an issue affecting a component manufactured between April 2014 – May 2017.

The axle of the 3rd party supplied FAG Bottom Bracket has had higher than expected reported incidence of failure. Although this still meets international safety standards this does not meet the standards which Brompton sets for its components.

We have therefore initiated a programme to recall all affected bikes and replace the bottom bracket cartridge with a new and tested part, free of charge to all of our affected customers.

It is possible to identify if your bike is affected by using the checker on our website or referring to the serial number. The serial number can be found on a curved plate applied to the frame, as shown in the image below:_​


----------



## Oxo (27 Sep 2017)

I've had a copy of the email today. We have two and they are both included in the recall.


----------



## simon.r (27 Sep 2017)

Me too, but I’ve already replaced the BB with a UN55 because when I took the original out to grease it I damaged the plastic shell beyond repair: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/brompton-bottom-bracket-replacement.221615/

There have recently been comments on Twitter about axles shearing, so I assume that’s the reason for the recall.

I can forgive (or even admire) many of the Brompton’s quirks, but not plastic BB shells on £1,000 bike


----------



## NotAnother Cyclist (27 Sep 2017)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sheered-crank-bolt.217362/


----------



## Cycleops (27 Sep 2017)

Agree with @simon.r this is unforgivable on a premium bike.

@NotAnother Cyclist had a serious accident.


----------



## simon.r (27 Sep 2017)

Interestingly, on Twitter Brompton are saying that only bikes built by them are affected and not BB’s sold as spares. 

I assume they had a faulty batch delivered by FAG.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (27 Sep 2017)

Fantastic. My serial number is in the first 150 of the affected range... Plus I've just had a falling out with my local dealer so this is going to be fun! Thank you for the heads up @Dogtrousers


----------



## Mark Grant (27 Sep 2017)

My BWC S6 is affected. There is a local dealer, I'll pop in to see them.


----------



## mitchibob (27 Sep 2017)

Hmm... my bottom bracket lasted was knackered after only a few months. Already paid out to get it replaced as was told it wasn't under warranty


----------



## User33236 (28 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I guess they are emailing people with registered bikes that are affected, so quite targeted.


My bike is registered, and according to its serial number is affected, but I've had no email. 

Anyone read anywhere if they regard them as safe to ride in the meantime? I believe one person has already been injured as a result of the failure.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (28 Sep 2017)

User33236 said:


> My bike is registered, and according to its serial number is affected, but I've had no email.
> 
> Anyone read anywhere if they regard them as safe to ride in the meantime? I believe one person has already been injured as a result of the failure.



Brompton say they meet standards, just not the high standards associated with Brompton. So, I'd say yes, but it's a personal decision and I am not a lawyer. My bike is off the road awaiting a new rear wheel so I'm hoping to get the BB done at the same time.


----------



## User33236 (28 Sep 2017)

ABikeCam said:


> Brompton say they meet standards, just not the high standards associated with Brompton. So, I'd say yes, but it's a personal decision and I am not a lawyer. My bike is off the road awaiting a new rear wheel so I'm hoping to get the BB done at the same time.


I'm possibly leaning towards the fact that my Brompton has done just short of 700 miles and with chances of failure being 1 in 5000 BB's it should be safe for another 14 mile round trip commute till I can speak with the local dealer tomorrow.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2017)

Don't do it, mean time till failure is 713 miles...


----------



## NotAnother Cyclist (28 Sep 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Don't do it, mean time till failure is 713 miles...



5,000 miles when mine failed. A lot of hill climbing, though. Although I never stand up to climb


----------



## srw (28 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Don't get out of the saddle on any climbs.


Now you tell me. I've just ridden up the col du gare de Waterloo on a recalled two-speed.


----------



## mybike (28 Sep 2017)

My cousins son had his axle sheer, resulting in a broken fibula/tibia and off work for six weeks. They told him it was because he rode it too much.


----------



## User33236 (29 Sep 2017)

Received an email from Evans Cycles today re: the recall. Bike already booked in for a week tomorrow to be sorted out.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (29 Sep 2017)

Phoned my local dealer today and although they know about the issue, they won't have the parts in for a week at least. The other dealer choice is another chain but they're the ones that took three weeks to order a rear rim, and when I took my bike in to get the wheel rebuilt, apologised and said they actually hadn't got the part after all.

So my choices of getting it fixed for nothing are a) a well-known dealer who can't cope with the demand to fix the problem and can't get the parts and b) another chain who couldn't order a correct part in three weeks.

With one thing and another my bike has been off the road since the middle of August and I'm sick of walking to work. So, I'm getting the guy at my local bike shop in Ely (who rebuilt my wheel using the rim I bought online and received the next day) to replace the BB with a decent one and I'll just pay for it myself. That's all booked in for Tuesday, so I'll be able to get back on the bike very soon.

I miss Ben Haywards. Rant over - best of luck to everyone in getting their Bromptons fixed.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (29 Sep 2017)

Once the rear wheel is back on it will be OK I suppose. However I'm going to wait and get the bottom bracket replaced to be on the safe side. It's been so long a few more days won't matter. Since mid August I've had a new rear hinge, rear wheel and now the BB...


----------



## robbieharb (1 Oct 2017)

NotAnother Cyclist said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sheered-crank-bolt.217362/


Hey everyone,

I'm a journalism student from City University, London writing a piece about the Brompton recall. 

We're looking who could share their two cents on the recall, and how they think Brompton is handling the process so far. 

A few people in this thread have mentioned injuries they've sustained because of the fault, and others have talked about the slowness of the servicing. We'd love to hear from you guys, or anyone who has something to offer. Doesn't have to be negative, positive feedback is more than welcome also.

Please feel free to contact me via DM if you'd like to participate.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Oct 2017)

Got the recall notice. Since it would take me about 3 days and a lot of dosh to go to a main dealer in Glasgow they are prepared to send me a replacement which can be fitted at my expense by LBS. A lot easier and cheaper than going to central Glasgow so am happy with that. It is theoretically possible to do this trip in one day when there is a late ferry but any snafu on the road ( sadly frequent nowadays) makes this a bit dodgy unless you have rotor blades on top of the car.


----------



## User33236 (1 Oct 2017)

I phoned Edinburgh Bicycle Co-op, who were the recommended local dealer as listed on Brompton's website on Friday and they offered to book by bike in for Wednesday Oct 4th. As I will be at work that day we agreed on next Saturday. 

All going good so far.


----------



## chriscross1966 (1 Oct 2017)

robbieharb said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm a journalism student from City University, London writing a piece about the Brompton recall.
> 
> ...



One person in a different thread has had a Brompton crank that was over a year old fail, causing an injury. Everyone else here is talking crank failures in other instances.

Some folks have had recall notices. Given that there are three years of bikes to go through and Brompton dealers are frequently quite small shops, I rather think they are going as fast as they can.

Mod Edited - jumping to conclusions and no need to be rude


----------



## chris folder (2 Oct 2017)

Hi  has anyone had the new bottom bracket fitted yet?


----------



## windmiller (3 Oct 2017)

I took mine to Cycle Heaven the day after I received the email, and picked it up the next day.


----------



## Kell (4 Oct 2017)

What I would say is that I've had no comms from my dealer.

But as it happens I've already changed my BB as I wasn't happy with the old one.


----------



## simongt (4 Oct 2017)

As one of our Bromptons is affected, it's going in soon. But instigating a recall on a failure rate of 0.02% - one bike per five thousand; how many other manufacturers would do that - ?


----------



## simon.r (4 Oct 2017)

I’ve spoken to Evans (the supplying dealer) and explained that I’ve swapped the original BB for a Shimano one.

They’ve readily agreed to exchange the original BB for a new one so I can keep it in my spares box. 

I can’t fault either Brompton or Evans for the way they’re handling the issue.


----------



## srw (4 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Just picked up my Brompton from Warlands in Oxford. All fixed. Process went very smoothly. What a really nice shop they are


I bought my first Brompton from Warlands - a 5 speed - in 1996. It was quite the avant-garde purchase then. They were a lovely shop even then.


----------



## Lonestar (5 Oct 2017)

I got a Tern recall thing mistake email from Evans (yesterday).So I ignored as I haven't got a Tern.Just got Brompton email this morning

Picked up Brompton on 30 August 2014..Don't think I will bother,though.

If I can survive a pedal snapping from the crank (down Stratford High Street) on my fixie then I'm not too worried about this.


----------



## User33236 (7 Oct 2017)

Dropped on my Brompton at Edinburgh Bike Coop at 10am today and received a text just before 12 letting me know it was ready to collect. Bloke at EBC told me they have had a lot of bikes in and Brompton were doing a good job of 'sorting them out for their time'.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Oct 2017)

The manager of my local Brompton dealer reckons Brompton has been very fair - a lot of other brands would have said nowt, and just dealt with failures piecemeal.

I'm told the new bottom bracket is made by German company Thun.

The shop's already done a handful, and they are quite happy to do them because Brompton is paying a reasonable sum for the shop's labour.

The FAG bottom bracket, as mentioned upthread, was part plastic, which was good because that meant it could never seize in the frame, but bad because it wouldn't do the work some Brommie owners expect from their bike.

Not surprisingly, FAG has also been sacked off by Brompton as an original equipment supplier, and new Brommies have the Thun bottom bracket.

https://thun.de/products/


----------



## User33236 (7 Oct 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> The manager of my local Brompton *dealer reckons Brompton has been very fair - a lot of other brands would have said nowt,* and just dealt with failures piecemeal.
> 
> I'm told the new bottom bracket is made by German company Thun.
> 
> ...



Similar comments made today' by staff at EBC


----------



## simongt (8 Oct 2017)

User33236 said:


> Dropped on my Brompton at Edinburgh Bike Coop at 10am today and received a text just before 12 letting me know it was ready to collect.


Mine is booked in @ Evan's Cycles in Norwich and they've quoted 'next day' collection.  ? Maybe they're just busier that Edinburgh - or less efficient - !


----------



## fivelittlefish (11 Oct 2017)

Mine was done yesterday, by Evans. It could be my imagination, but I think it feels different to the old BB. Somehow more sturdy, if that makes sense?


----------



## chriscross1966 (12 Oct 2017)

fivelittlefish said:


> Mine was done yesterday, by Evans. It could be my imagination, but I think it feels different to the old BB. Somehow more sturdy, if that makes sense?


They are fitting an all-metal unit now aren't they? The old FAG had plastic sleeves I seem to remember.


----------



## fivelittlefish (12 Oct 2017)

chriscross1966 said:


> They are fitting an all-metal unit now aren't they? The old FAG had plastic sleeves I seem to remember.



Dunno, but I can feel the difference!


----------



## User33236 (12 Oct 2017)

chriscross1966 said:


> They are fitting an all-metal unit now aren't they? The old FAG had plastic sleeves I seem to remember.


The external parts I can see on my replacement BB are black plastic. 

Can’t feel any difference though but the old BB was less than 800 miles old.


----------



## chris folder (13 Oct 2017)

there fitting plastic now I was told by a brompton dealer not metal


----------



## chriscross1966 (13 Oct 2017)

I stand corrected
#I replace Brompton BB's as a matter of course these days. Campagnolo Ultratorque for preference, though there is a Chris King kicking around in my collection...


----------



## Tim Hall (13 Oct 2017)

My understanding is that the axle on the FAG was the bit that was breaking. That's metal, regardless of what the cups that hold the BB to the frame are made of.


----------



## The Jogger (23 Oct 2017)

I'm back in the UK in November, I must remember to get mine done.......................


----------



## doginabag (24 Oct 2017)

Took mine in to the Evans store in Holborn today (booked in a couple of weeks ago) only to be told that the parts hadn't arrived and Brompton are having trouble keeping up with demand.
they insisted that they called me yesterday to let me know but hadn't.

Oh well, slightly annoying but fortunately only 5 minutes from my office. Booked in for another go next month.


----------



## doginabag (1 Nov 2017)

Just picked mine up, all completed within three hours of dropping the bike off.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Nov 2017)

Nice for those who get some service from somebody. I have been in correspondence with Brompton since the start of the recall. It would take me about 3 days and a cost of about £200 to go to my nearest dealer so not really a serious option. At first they seemed sympathetic but no part has been sent as promised and they now seem to ignore me and presumably hope I will just go away and stop bothering them


----------



## oldwheels (1 Nov 2017)

Since I posted re no response from Brompton I should now further post that the relevant bit arrived at 1615 this afternoon. I must admit that I was getting a bit frustrated but the bits have now arrived.


----------



## Cycleops (1 Nov 2017)

I wouldn’t have thought a company like Brompton would leave you in the lurch @oldwheels . Where are you Outer Hebrides? Glad you’re sorted.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Nov 2017)

Inner Hebrides actually Cycleops.


----------



## The Jogger (3 Nov 2017)

I just put my serial number in and though it falls between the two numbers given, it doesn't need to be booked in.


----------



## Lavender Rose (6 Nov 2017)

@ianrauk


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> @ianrauk




Sorted


----------



## Lavender Rose (6 Nov 2017)

Oh phew, I didn't want to trawl through the thread to see if you replied so I just tagged you anyway...xx


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Dec 2017)

Got mine done today at Runway Cycles, in and out in 10 minutes.


----------



## GavD (22 Jun 2018)

robbieharb said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm a journalism student from City University, London writing a piece about the Brompton recall.
> 
> ...



Have you published the piece @robbieharb ? I'd be interested to read it or, at least, get an idea of your conclusions.


----------



## The Jogger (7 Jul 2018)

So last year when this was first raised on here, I contacted Brompton, supplied the information required and received an email saying my bike was fine and was not one of the recall models. Yesterday I received another email inviting me to supply the details again, which I did and now I have an email telling me I need to replace the bottom bracket etc etc. The trouble is I have the bike over sat it's new home in Spain and the nearest agent/dealer is over 100kms away, which is a pain in the butt. I'm now considering humping it back to the UK but that will be at a cost to me for their mistake or I might just leave it. Is it really necessary to have done?


----------



## simon.r (7 Jul 2018)

The Jogger said:


> So last year when this was first raised on here, I contacted Brompton, supplied the information required and received an email saying my bike was fine and was not one of the recall models. Yesterday I received another email inviting me to supply the details again, which I did and now I have an email telling me I need to replace the bottom bracket etc etc. The trouble is I have the bike over sat it's new home in Spain and the nearest agent/dealer is over 100kms away, which is a pain in the butt. I'm now considering humping it back to the UK but that will be at a cost to me for their mistake or I might just leave it. Is it really necessary to have done?



Personally I wouldn’t want to risk riding the existing BB if it’s potentially going to fail in use. 

Can you remove the existing BB yourself, post it to Brompton and get a new one posted back? Or get any LBS near you in Spain to remove it? Not ideal, but not a big job and wouldn’t cost much I suspect.


----------



## The Jogger (7 Jul 2018)

Thanks , but I'm heading back for five weeks , soon and I'll have to get an LBS to do it. I'll give Brompton a call on monday.


----------



## The Jogger (23 Sep 2018)

Update on previous post. 
Last year when I got back from holiday I filled out the online form and sent it in. I was told by Brompton in an email my bike was not part of the recall, which I thought was unusual but I was sure Brompton would know if anyone would. This year I loaded the bike into the car and brought it to it's new home, my house in Spain. While here, I received another email as a reminder to check if the bike was to be recalled. I filled the form in again and to my disbelief it was now part of the recall. The difficulty now is, my nearest Brompton dealer is over 100km away in Malaga, which will now cost me in time and money, where as in Chichester, nada. I put this to Brompton but they said it was down to me to get the bike to Malaga and back. I offered to take the bike back with me if they covered the cost of the extra baggage to get it back but the only other offer was, they will send the part to me for a lbs to fit at my expense. I don't rate this customer service, I have to say. If they had of got it right in the first place fine but this way I am paying for their mistakes.

Sorry for repeated info


----------



## chriscross1966 (24 Sep 2018)

The Jogger said:


> Update on previous post.
> Last year when I got back from holiday I filled out the online form and sent it in. I was told by Brompton in an email my bike was not part of the recall, which I thought was unusual but I was sure Brompton would know if anyone would. This year I loaded the bike into the car and brought it to it's new home, my house in Spain. While here, I received another email as a reminder to check if the bike was to be recalled. I filled the form in again and to my disbelief it was now part of the recall. The difficulty now is, my nearest Brompton dealer is over 100km away in Malaga, which will now cost me in time and money, where as in Chichester, nada. I put this to Brompton but they said it was down to me to get the bike to Malaga and back. I offered to take the bike back with me if they covered the cost of the extra baggage to get it back but the only other offer was, they will send the part to me for a lbs to fit at my expense. I don't rate this customer service, I have to say. If they had of got it right in the first place fine but this way I am paying for their mistakes.
> 
> Sorry for repeated info



They haven't made a mistake, they're offering to replace a part that is considered up to industry standards with something better, freely fitted by one of their agents or they will send you the replacement component to fit yourself. It's a cartridge bottom bracket, they're pretty simple to swap out.


----------

